# Wanting to rescue, where do I begin?



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

I'll admit, I am ignorant with rescuing an adult dog from unknown sources. I am looking into rescuing a young male golden, say 3 years old or about. I have looked on Adopt-a-Pet and Petfinder, along with a few other sites. Some give lots of information, while others only list the costs involved. What about heartworm positive dogs? Once treated, are there any further things I should know or cosider in a HW+ candidate? There are so many needing a home out there. It seems also that there are a lot more females available than males. I already have Maggie and don't want another female. I read that it's okay to change the dogs name, is there an age that this idea is null and void? I'm not in a hurry to do this, but I am serious about it. Maybe I'm being too picky about the whole rescue idea? I would ideally want to rescue a male between 3-5 years of age, in a healthy state of well-being and hopefully with some manners. I don't know if this is too much and that I need to re-think this notion, but I'm just not up for all the work that entails a puppy. My DH would rather a rescue be at this age, when I had told him I would go up to say 7-8 years of age, he thought that was too old. Any tips, thoughts or ideas, as always are gratefully appreciated.
Thanks in advance ~


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Blondie*

Blondie

This is so wonderful that you want to rescue.

Here is a list of all of the Golden Ret. Rescues in United States:

I would contact those in your area and look on their website at dogs for adoption.
It is also possible they don't have them all on their website yet.

*http://www.grca-nrc.org/localrescues.html

I see two rescues in New Hampshire. Keep us posted!!
Also contact the rescues in other nearby states.*

*I did a search on Petfinder for Male, Young and Adult in New Hampshire and look at all of these.*

Pet Search Results: Adoptable Golden Retriever Dog Pets in Belmont, NH: Petfinder


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rescues*

I think RESCUE DOGS are every bit as wonderful as those from breeders.
I think once a dog has successfully complete HW treatment they are just fine for rest of their lives, as long as HW preventative is given monthly.

My Hubby and I did not want to go through the puppy age either.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

All four of my goldens have been adult rescues. Three were senior adn one was most likely 5 or 6.

I think contacting a GR rescue would be your best bet. They generally know a lot more about the dogs than most other "general" rescues - at least down here. You should go ahead and fill out the paperwork and tell them what you are looking for. It takes time to process the application and they don't all make it to the website before being adopted.

I too like an older dog and don't want to deal with the puppy stage, but my third rescue was afraid of many, many things (overpasses, cameras, flashlights, drycleaning....) and Copper had a chain embedded in his neck when they found him so he had NO manners.:no: They both took a lot of work, but became my best friends quickly.

All four of mine got new names. Three because they had no known history and one because i didn't care of his name. No one had any problem with a name change and one was about 13 - 14 when I got him.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Yay for you! I think you should also check craigslist. Also, be a bit careful with this choice personally. You need a dog that you feel a spark and connection with. Don't hope that it will come to you in time - it probably will but it may land on your husband instead. I think another dog will make Maggie less high maintenance as well because he will keep her busy and tire her out. Don't expect it to be an easy perfect connection between them, sometimes it takes time. Willow and Max took time but now, they are perfect together!! I think as long as she's not agressive and trying to hurt him or hiding under the table for a week, dogs can work it out. It might be a good idea to take this time to socialize Maggie as much as you can with doggies in the neighborhood, playdates, etc. 

You should also look on the rescue forum and the rescue cases forum because dogs pop up there. 

Thinking happy hunting thoughts for you!!!


EDITTING TO ADD HW treatments big downside is that it's expensive, just so you are aware, and hard on the dog. A young dog should come through it but it's going to cost a fair amount of money and it might be hard on the doggy's body at the time.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

momtoMax;1484898[COLOR=red said:


> ]You need a dog that you feel a spark and connection with. [/COLOR]Don't hope that it will come to you in time - it probably will but it may land on your husband instead.


I took Copper when the shelter called me the second time. I begrudgingly took him and I don't think I've ever loved a dog as much and certainly not more.

The connection may not be immediate so not give up if it isn't a case of love at first sight.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Golden Retriever Male

This guy is far from you - not the age you are looking for - stuck outside all his life and his posting has been for 2 weeks now - looks like no one wants him. Maybe you do? vcm5 might be willing to help get him and start him on his journey. I would be willing to do a leg and let him stay at my house until we could work out how to get him the rest of the way. I know vcm5 won't be home this weekend so Monday at the earliest for her, and Wednesday at the earliest for the transfer to me. Not going to be an easy transition for him but after 6 years, a dog like this deserves a happy ending like your family. Just throwing it out there!!
Golden Retriever Male


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Both of my goldens are Adopted Resuces- my girl from a Golden Rescue here in NC and I found my boy at my County Humane Society.

If you adopt through a Golden Rescue in your area, the dogs that are available are current on all vaccinations, spayed/neutered, and have been evaluated. They reside in foster homes of the GR Rescue Volunteers. Most of the fosters receive training by the foster parent. 

I took a chance when I adopted Remy from the HS-went to meet him and realized what a gem I had found and adopted him within several minutes of meeting him. I took him to my Vet the next morning for a full medical exam, and outside of being underweight, he was in real good shape.

I did a foster to adopt program for the adoption of my girl Roxy through the Golden Rescue. She was a former puppy mill mom, in very poor health both physically and emotionally. She had Stage 3 HW, I fostered her while she underwent her HW treatments at my Vet Clinic-the Rescue covered ALL of her expenses. Once she completed her treatments and was cleared medically, I officially adopted her.

She had NO problems or side effects while undergoing her 4 months of treatments, she made a full recovery. Today she is very healthy and happy. However, I was advised by my Vet and the Rescue since Roxy had Stage 3 HW, not to expose to her to extreme temperatures for any length of time. When I take her for walks, I make sure it's in the early morning hours or late in the evening.


Roxy was 2 when I adopted her, she will be 7 in Dec. and my boy Remy is believed to be around 2, there are times when I think he might be even younger. 

Old Golds are wonderful and so special, if you would consider an older golden, I can't begin to tell you how much you will love and enjoy one. My old gold is pictured below, there isn't a day that I don't wish he was still with us. 

Good luck in your search, hope you will keep us posted.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Blondie said:


> I'll admit, I am ignorant with rescuing an adult dog from unknown sources. I am looking into rescuing a young male golden, say 3 years old or about. I have looked on Adopt-a-Pet and Petfinder, along with a few other sites. Some give lots of information, while others only list the costs involved.
> Your best source is going to be the Golden Retriever rescue groups in your area. You can find them listed here:
> 
> 
> ...


See my notes in red above.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Thank you so much for all the fantastic replies, tips, ideas and resources! Lots to think about that will get my wheels spinning.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

coppers-mom said:


> I took Copper when the shelter called me the second time. I begrudgingly took him and I don't think I've ever loved a dog as much and certainly not more.
> 
> The connection may not be immediate so not give up if it isn't a case of love at first sight.


 
I realize this too but I am hoping that this dog she gets will be her dog and her to her dog she will be his human.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

If you go through a good rescue group, it may take a while to get approved (about 8-10 weeks sometimes) since they will come out to your house to meet the family and check out the physical environment. Some rescue groups require fences for all or sometimes only selected dogs (usually young dogs or dogs that were found as strays since they are known to be wandererers.) Our rescue visitor brought a couple of dogs too to see how comfortable we were with them, and if we had had a dog, they would want to know whether he/she was friendly. 

The advantage with a good rescue group is that all their dogs are evaluated, checked medically, neutered and have usually undergone some training at their foster home. Reading the descriptions can be fun, because they'll usually indicate the level of training and type of personality. You learn to read between the lines - i.e. highly energetic or loves long walks means you need to have time to take them out daily. The disadvantage is that they may be more expensive than a Craigslist dog because their expenses are high (medical care, transport and boarding don't come cheap), plus they usually have long term fosters that need assistance (either elderly or ill). 

We ended up getting our rescue, Ben, from another rescue group than the one that interviewed us - a dog I found on Petfinder - but since we had already been approved by the first group, there was no delay in adopting Ben. 

There are a lot of rescue groups that are currently overwhelmed by unwanted dogs, thanks to the economy. It's a good time to adopt.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm not in a hurry about rescuing, but it is always in the thought process. I really am in the beginning stages of this, as I want to learn all that I can. Thank you all for your contributions.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Blondie*

Blondie

You are so welcome. Each Time we've rescued we always took our current dog there to meet the rescue to make sure they got along. It is also nice if the rescue dog is with a foster family that can give you some feedback on him/her.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Do you have a Petco or Pet Smart near you? Or even a farm store like TSC? Often, they have rescue groups that have adoption days there. Often foster parent is there with the dog to answer questions. Great way to meet some of the rescue groups.

Goldens are very hard to adopt/ rescue in MA and RI, mixed breed rescues and shelters often have waiting lists. Start researching them, get your applications into them, etc.

Also, ask your vet. Sometimes their patients need to be rehomed.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Great post Mslyssik....Also, just becasue you dont see a Golden thats fits your requirements, doesnt mean there wont be one there once you have gone through the application process. It does take them quite some time to approve you. I dont think your requirements are difficult to find. GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

One other method you might consider is volunteering to foster. It's a great way to find a perfect dog for your home and lifestyle. 

The rescue I have worked with has a minimum of two weeks fostering for each dog so that a truer assessment can be made (getting past some of the honeymoon period to find the real dog). Any time after that and before the dog goes up on the web site...the foster home has first dibs.

If it takes a few dogs before you find the one you can't give up, you know that you've changed the lives of all of them by being a link in the chain to their forever home. The rescue would cover all vet costs, will help with or provide food if needed, will help with supplies (crates, leashes, collars, they usually come with a toy) if needed. I seriously doubt there is a rescue of any variety that doesn't treasure foster homes or that doesn't desperately need more.

It worked perfectly for me, especially with an existing dog who's comfort did come first.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Great suggestion Booklady*-it seems like most Rescue groups can never have enough Foster homes, short or long term.


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Visit your local humane society often. We found 9 month old Elliot the day after he arrived at the shelter when we stopped by on the way to the dog wash. There were already two adoption holds ahead of us but they backed out because of his "exuberance". He has a wonderful temperament and is a great buddy for Roxy and our cats. I expect many goldens pass through shelters without ever appearing on Petfinder.


----------

